# Loon (and South Peak) - 4/11/2013



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *4/11/2013

*Resort or Ski Area: *Loon

*Conditions: *Temps: 25F to 45F; Cloudy; Frozen hardack up top with solid bumps but softening to cream cheese consistency as you got lower. 

*Trip Report: *With time running out to ski, I decided to take a day off and chase whatever snow was left. I was at Loon last Sunday to ski the last day of lift served at South Peak. It was a shame to take that last run there since there was still so much snow on the ground. So for this day off from work, the plan was to hit Camp III as often as possible then skin up South Peak after hours.

I got to Loon at noon time as I was hoping for softer conditions. No dice. It felt like midwinter up there. I met a nice woman on the gondola up and she kept me company as I lapped Angel Street, Flume, Walking Boss and Sunset. Basically, the upper trails were frozen solid but, as you got closer to the bottom, the snow softened up to a cream cheese texture. The sun hardly came out of the clouds that day. Run of the day was Walking Boss. It had way softer snow than he frozen coral heads at Flume.  

Later in the afternoon, I decided to jump into some of-the-map woods. The snow over was still pretty good but some areas were quite skied off and sketchy. First time I hit these woods, I tagged a knee on a tree and had to limp out. This time, I was on ultra-stiff powder boards (RC112) and it was really adventure skiing. The only damage I suffered was a broken pole. Small price to pay to the mountain gods! I quit skiing at 4 pm then got in the car to head to South Peak. I'll continue the rest of the story down below. Meanwhile, have fun looking at all the snow at Loon in mid-April. I can't believe they are cloing thi weekend! By the way, they expect 5 inches of snow tonight!  

Angel Street


Flume


Big Dipper


Walking Boss


Last ride up North Peak Express quad


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2013)

These glades have claimed my knee. Thank oodness,this tie, all they wanted was a ski pole!rety good cover sill in there though the run out to the exit is pretty sketchy.

Somewhere in a secret glade:


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2013)

I parked my car right by the base area and started skinning up past 430. There was only one other skinner when I was there although a bunch of people skied down Twitcher having hiked over the saddle from the main part of Loon. I took Boom Run up since it was a shallow approach. I topped out at around 630 (yes, slow hiker). The upper portions of the trail were getting icy and I had problems patching out. After resting a bit and watching the sun go down, I startd my dscent in semi-darkness. I took Ripsaw down which was kind of a mistake because it was all solid frozen bumps. There were brown spots on Ripsaw but they were big swatches that can be avoided. 

With the snowstorm coming tonight and the warm up to follow, Saturday should be prime skinning weather on South Pek. Someone, please, go grab it for me!

Skinning up South Peak:



Sunset:


Ripsaw:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice!  So liftserved and skinning, eh?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  So liftserved and skinning, eh?



Lift serve and skinning -- sounds like a day at the Bird.=)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Lift serve and skinning -- sounds like a day at the Bird.=)



Yeah, that would be lift served, skinning, and hiking.  

Going to Deer Valley one last time this season for you tomorrow...

And Snowbird is open until at least Memorial Day.


----------



## elks (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like a fun day (minus the knee hit).  Sad to see all these places closing with such good conditions.  Going up to Jay tomorrow and Monday.  Hoping their trees are still in shape and not frozen over.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 16, 2013)

Snowmonster, skinned up Cruiser today, and I did for you!  Then did Jobber/Twitcher, that was for me.  Still some great snow up there!  Hopefully going to do SP and over to NP for a couple runs tomorrow


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2013)

Johnskiismore said:


> Snowmonster, skinned up Cruiser today, and I did for you!  Then did Jobber/Twitcher, that was for me.  Still some great snow up there!  Hopefully going to do SP and over to NP for a couple runs tomorrow



Thanks for making turns for me, johnskiismore. I really appreciate it!


----------

